# Spain or Portugal in October



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Guys

We are planning to go to either Spain or Portugal in October for fifteen days, does any body have any advice on the following please

1) Best routes
2) Best campsites or area
3) Temperatures we could expect

All help from the more experienced of you would be welcome

John & Sue


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you travelling through france or taking the ferry to Santander? there are loads of sites in the ASCI book and you will be in low season so the rates will be good. The ASCI dvd is worth having and very easy to use and full of information but doa search on the forums as there is loads of useful information on routes and sites and site finding.
Enjoy the trip
Rob


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

We intend to ferry to Spain and drive Spain & Portugal etc


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is a lovely time of year for that trip and can still be very hot. We drive from Calais and spend some time in the Pyrenees on the way, then amble down through rural Spain. We would like to amble through Portugal some time, Alan.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

It should be nice and still warm in October. Depends how far you want to go and what you are interested in.

Camping De Haro in Haro is a pleasant site by a lovely little town with lots of bodegas making Rioja - they will have just finished picking and the autumn colours on the vines could be beautiful in October. Its only about 100 kms from Bilbao and so not too far from Santander too.

If you want to get as far as Murcia, Camping Fuente at Los Banos de Fortuna
http://www.campingfuente.com/english/camping.htm
is a lovely site, good facilities, fabulous natural heated pool and some walking and cycling in the area.

Have fun
CandA


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Carol and Anthony

The site looks great, we are crossing from Calais any good ideas for a route down south

Regards


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08482.html

Try this link for weather details you can select hostory and see for youself what temps etc were


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks 38Rover site looks good 
regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We went to Portugal from Calais in January.

Rough route was Rouen, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Bordeaux, into Spain then Burgos, Palencia, Caceres, then over border into Portugal to Beja.

No toll roads, used Aires all the way until Beja including 2 in Spain, all were free. 

We had plenty of time so took a week, it seems you do not have so much time.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We went to Portugal from Calais in January.

Rough route was Rouen, Chartres, Tours, Poitiers, Bordeaux, into Spain then Burgos, Palencia, Caceres, then over border into Portugal to Beja.

No toll roads, used Aires all the way until Beja including 2 in Spain, all were free. 

We had plenty of time so took a week, it seems you do not have so much time.

Regards


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Brandywine

16 days only I am afraid work is the curse of the drinking classes

helps pay for the Voyager

Regards


----------

